# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  KVM switch equip

## antonis_p

Δεν το έχω δουλέψει, αλλάζει PC μέσω hotkey αλλά δεν έχω οδηγίες ή drivers (αν χρειάζονται)


IMG_20191024_105807.jpgScreenshot_20191024_110126_com.android.chrome.jpgScreenshot_20191024_110118_com.android.chrome.jpg

----------

